# Double Trouble



## Tenkikun (May 6, 2007)

Im unlucky that my modem got a firewall and then my Router got a firewall too.
This messes up all trafic and makes everything unstable.

I cant really find a "disable" function on the modem

i dont know if there is enything To do, eny help is ok


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the make/model of the modem and router?


----------



## Tenkikun (May 6, 2007)

The modem is a Speedtouch and the Router is a "Wireless Broadband Router" thats all it says for the router ^^;


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Which modem of the Speedtouch? I'm sure there is some sort of model number for the router. It's pretty hard to be specific about "wireless broadband router".


----------



## Tenkikun (May 6, 2007)

Its a speedtouch 516 and Pro-Nets Router-WR514W after some lurkig ^_^


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Speedtouch 516 is indeed a modem/router, so you'll have to configure it in bridge mode if you want to only control the firewall with the other router.

Here's the Speedtouch 516 User Manual, should have instructions for doing the bridge mode configuration.

You could also configure the two routers in the following manner, which will also solve the dual NAT layer issue.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Tenkikun (May 6, 2007)

^^; i think im too inexperienced to do this, i cant fid the bridge function.
and the ip of the network between the modem and router cant be edited, can i just make up a extra ip for it then delete the original?
so meny things im unsure of...
X_x gah i need a uberhacker to come and help meh! 
but im the most hack i know from around here...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you also need some English tutoring.


----------



## Tenkikun (May 6, 2007)

<_< hey english isnt my native langage and i think i got a fling of dyslexia or so...


----------

